
Do computers know what music genres are? - JohnHammersley
https://medium.com/@easternblot/do-computers-know-what-music-genres-are-7cf77913cc9d
======
kleer001
My mind went directly to the Music Genome Project.

The article seems a little like a subset of 'Can machines duplicate arbitrary
human categories'. Well, yea, if we program them to. But why would you want
to? It's all already very well labeled.

I think a more interesting question would be "How would a naive ML network
classify various clouds of music types across time?"

